# Lets see your Oedura!!!



## Rocket (May 1, 2007)

Inspired by Mr.Spike's Nephrurus Thread, I thought I would post a thread where everybody can share their Oedura Species and their Set-up pics. I am Particularly interested in: O.Castelnaui (Northerns), Top End O.Marmorata (Fat Tailed Marbleds), O.Tryoni (WR Southern Spotteds) and O.Coggeri (Northern Spotted Velvets).

However, feel free to add pics of whatever you like. Even other species or Genus'. 

Cheers


----------



## Twiggz (May 1, 2007)

Oh you watch Ian starts showing off here.......bet he's just sitting back waiting for someone to go first


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 1, 2007)

mine are on this link.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=54545


----------



## spongebob (May 1, 2007)

And so are mine (accidently!). duw, wrong thread.....


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 1, 2007)

spongebob said:


> And so are mine (accidently!). duw, wrong thread.....



lol, nah its alrite- more pics the better


----------



## geckodan (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Zanejb (May 1, 2007)

hey guys i just wanted to know about the fat tailed O. marmorata? and the WR O. tyoni? im in victoria and im seriously getting into geckos atm (im doing my research first as id prefer to have everything ready before i get the guys) and these are the only 2 species i can keep from this group so just thought id ask about the difference between the normall O. marmorata and O. tryoni?


----------



## geckodan (May 1, 2007)

Zanejb said:


> hey guys i just wanted to know about the fat tailed O. marmorata? and the WR O. tyoni? im in victoria and im seriously getting into geckos atm (im doing my research first as id prefer to have everything ready before i get the guys) and these are the only 2 species i can keep from this group so just thought id ask about the difference between the normall O. marmorata and O. tryoni?



Fat tail marmorata means nothing more than those from the far top end of NT/WA They are not any difference species-wise (see pics 6 and 11) White rock tryoni are a pretty form from an area in QLD called White Rock. The pic above (7) is of a white rock. Again, same species, just a locality form.


----------



## Zanejb (May 1, 2007)

lol Danny i think the O. marmorata from pic 6 was the form i was looking at getting off you this season. are you planning on breeding that actual gecko this season? as id be really interested in some young from that one.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 1, 2007)

I would highly recommend anyone looking at purchasing some O.marmorata to nag and pester Danny about his Meekatharra local animals. They are awesome!


----------



## darkangel (May 1, 2007)

what are the fisrt and last 2 pics of? they are really nice!!!


----------



## geckodan (May 1, 2007)

1st is baby proserpine monilis (second is his mum)
second last is marmorata from Oenpelli
last is regular form monilis


----------



## geckodan (May 1, 2007)

Zanejb said:


> lol Danny i think the O. marmorata from pic 6 was the form i was looking at getting off you this season. are you planning on breeding that actual gecko this season? as id be really interested in some young from that one.



I'll be holding all of them back this year.


----------



## darkangel (May 1, 2007)

do those last 2 stay those colours?


----------



## Zanejb (May 1, 2007)

no worries mate. how about ya southern spotted's then? what forms will you be breeding and selling?


----------



## sparticus (May 1, 2007)

LOL..come on twiggz I've been at work..


----------



## sparticus (May 1, 2007)

gee that elcho island is an absolute cracker


----------



## Twiggz (May 1, 2007)

You've surprised me Ian.
The monilis (is that right?) is unreal Danny.


----------



## Inkslinger (May 1, 2007)

Great pix


----------



## sparticus (May 1, 2007)

here are some castelnauis,white rock form tryons,lightening ridge form marmorata and some monilis that came from Danny a few weeks ago..


----------



## sparticus (May 2, 2007)

some castelnaui juvie and another monilis which came from Danny


----------



## Rocket (May 2, 2007)

Such beautiful animals Ian and Dan. 
That Oenpelli Marmorata is prob one of the best I have seen!!! 
Have you got Oenpelli forms paired up Danny?, as that is a form of Marm Id be interested in.
No need to show your hypo Castelnaui off Ian just 'cause the rest of us are stick with normals! 

Cheers! Any housing pics??


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 2, 2007)

my posts about the same as shawn's,
ian and dan you's have some really nice looking geckos.


----------



## sparticus (May 3, 2007)

just for you shawn...


----------



## Twiggz (May 3, 2007)

I takes it the hypo in the pic was gravid at the time?


----------



## sparticus (May 3, 2007)

yeh matt she was...here is a different monilis form pictures and another castelnaui juvie


----------



## Twiggz (May 3, 2007)

Very nice Ian


----------

